# Big 4 Salary in Tax Field Expectations



## mustafasyeduk

Hi Everyone,

I am in the process of negotiating/accepting an offer for a role out in the UAE and I have been given a conditional offer this morning from one of the Big 4 Accounting firms in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. The role is in Consulting (Indirect Tax domain). My background has been in Consulting with over 9 years of experience and currently at Management level. Unfortunately I don't think the offer I have received is competitive based on what I have been reading on this forum. I get the impression the company is "low balling" me. I think its important to mention that I am married with two young daughters (8 months and 2 years).

Here is what they have offered:

Title: Indirect Tax Manager
Location: Dubai/Abu Dhabi
Monthly salary package:
Basic 17,500
Housing 8,000
Transportation 1,500 
Total (AED) 27,000

Would anyone be kind enough to provide me their thoughts on this and what my baseline salary expectations should be? What should I negotiate towards? From what I have read on the forum, it appears that Big 4 are quite tight when it comes to negotiations due to their rigid pay grade structure.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## spinario

Feel free to counter. Write them a letter and explain the value of the hardship (moving kids/wife), and the value of your experience. Put a 1.5x multiplier on what you currently make. Be polite and see what happens. The Emirates love to negotiate.


----------



## mustafasyeduk

spinario said:


> Feel free to counter. Write them a letter and explain the value of the hardship (moving kids/wife), and the value of your experience. Put a 1.5x multiplier on what you currently make. Be polite and see what happens. The Emirates love to negotiate.


Ok cheers Spinario. I sent them a response on Monday and I made sure I was polite and civil . I had highlighted points surrounding the increase in cost of living, moving abroad with a family (no childcare/education allowance in package) and highlighting the value of my experience. I have received a confirmation back from HR stating they would have to discuss this internally before reverting back to me. 

They also stated if I have any salary expectations that I would like to share with them which was strange as I was clear on my original e-mail and I had highlighted this in my HR interview. I went for the multiplier you suggested but I think whatever the negotiate maybe somewhat lower between 1.2-1.3x level based on what researched for baseline salary expectations working for the Big 4. 

I'll keep you posted and let you know how this progresses...


----------



## falcon01

This is something that I noticed that seems commonplace here. They can't seem to recall contents of previous correspondence, communications and submissions or these have not been passed down in a single file as elsewhere. 

I would suggest that you re-send your original correspondence citing the expected salary. If not they would use the offered salary as the starting point for the negotiation. 




mustafasyeduk said:


> They also stated if I have any salary expectations that I would like to share with them which was strange as I was clear on my original e-mail and I had highlighted this in my HR interview..


----------

